# California to Hilton Head



## cp73 (Jul 6, 2012)

Today I was just confirmed into Surfwatch at Hilton Head in September. Never been there so we are looking forward to it. I started poking around as to the best way to travel there from Orange Co/Los Angeles. Cheapest fares seem to be to direct to Atlanta. Although I can see thats about 280 miles from Hilton Head. I also looked at flying to Savannah or to Columbia. But both of those require at least one stop. Is there anything else I should consider to get there? What routes have you taken from California ? Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 6, 2012)

You might try Jacksonville, Florida.  It's about 3 hours from there to HH. (My nephew from Chicago always flies into Jacksonville when he comes to HH)


----------



## Jolson (Jul 6, 2012)

I second the Jacksonville, Florida option that Deb just mentioned.  I'm flying into that airport in a couple of weeks and it's an easy drive (~ 160 miles) and usually the airport is not that congested.  I can't comment if there are any carriers flying there from your location as I'm coming from central Mass and Southwest has a bunch of flights into Jacksonville.

Good luck and enjoy Hilton Head.  We love it there.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Atlanta*

I believe the only nonstop flight you will find from SoCal is to Atlanta or Charlotte.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 7, 2012)

You can fly into JAX or CHS (Charleston) which are about the same distance from HH. Jet Blue goes to JAX and and Southwest flies into both. You will not find a non-stop from the west coast to any of these airports. ATL is about 5-6 hr drive.

I live just off the island and have started flying out of JAX since prices in/out of SAV are outrageous.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree that looking at JAX is a great idea.  

Just remember that when you are picking an airport that involves a drive of significant miles that you insert the risk of traffic, a flat tire, etc into the equation.  Also, you will spend quite a bit on gas.  Not to mention that you lose all of the clock time driving and you probably will make the trip longer than having a flight with a layover.

I'm flying from SAV to LAX on Delta for just under $500 in two weeks (having to fly out for business in the middle of my vacation.....ouch).  I got that fare at about three weeks out and it isn't a red eye.  I change planes in Atlanta.  Total time from take off to landing is under seven hours.  Not bad.

I would also look at Charlotte.  It's about 3:45 minutes from HHH without traffic.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> You might try Jacksonville, Florida.  It's about 3 hours from there to HH. (My nephew from Chicago always flies into Jacksonville when he comes to HH)



Agree.  Used to fly into SAV but found the airfares to JAX from DFW and car rentals at JAX were both a lot cheaper.  The JAX airport is right on the Interstate which makes the drive pretty easy.

George


----------



## cp73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for your reponses. Here is what I have found so far with air prices. This is from SNA (John Wayne - Orange Co Calif). 

Atlanta - 400 NS
All rest have one stop
Atlanta - 322 
Charlotte - 267
Savanah 637
Jacksonville 504 (southwest)
Charleston 492 (southwest)
Columbia 394
Augusta 582

Jetblues are all routed through NY or Boston...so no way..
Lax is about the same or 50-75 less...I just want to avoid LAX.

Im tempted with the Charlotte but its 253 miles away.

I will sit tight for a while. Not leaving until Sept 15th.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2012)

Agree that I would Also sit tight for a while. we went to HHI once by flying into JAX using Southwest Reward tickets. It's not a bad drive. However, I remember thinking at the time that I would rather pay $50-100 extra to fly into SAV for our next trip because the drive did get boring and tiresome on the way back.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2012)

Did you look at flying into HHH on US Air? Since the fare to CLT is so low, it might be an option.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2012)

Pat H said:


> Did you look at flying into HHH on US Air? Since the fare to CLT is so low, it might be an option.



Never mind. I looked at the fares and they are $750+.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 8, 2012)

Based on your numbers, I would take Columbia and call it a day.  The airport is very small and easy to get in an out of.  150 miles of easy driving to the island.  

Also, don't forget to price out the rental cars from each airport.  They can be wildly different.


----------



## Plucky (Jul 9, 2012)

I would fly into Savannah and not even think about it.
Nothing worse than flying cross country all day or night, then having to get in a rental and drive several more hours. Not to mention the drive back after the week was over.

 Unless I had extra days and wanted to make Charlotte part of the vacation, I'd just suck it up and pay the higher airfare.

Sign up for all the email alerts you can find for price drops and check every few days. You have about a month before the fares go up and stay there. Now is the time to be looking.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Remember Savannah is only a 40 minute drive from HHI.  We just returned last night. The flight from Charlotte is only 45 minutes in length.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I'd take Charlotte over Atlanta - the drive from Atlanta to Savannah is a good 4 to 4 and 1/2 hours, and it's dead boring.  Add another 30-45 minutes to that to get to Hilton Head.  Jacksonville wouldn't be bad, as it's a straight shot up I-95 to the 278, which will take you to HHI.

If you can get a decent airfare into Savannah, we're definitely the closest, but as a resident I can tell you that we often drive to Jacksonville instead of flying out of Savannah because our airfares here are ridiculous.


----------



## terryfic (Jul 17, 2012)

cp73 said:


> Thank you for your reponses. Here is what I have found so far with air prices. This is from SNA (John Wayne - Orange Co Calif).
> 
> Atlanta - 400 NS
> All rest have one stop
> ...





I see Savanah at $506 rt/1  stop and Charleston in the mid 400s.  These were on Expedia, not sure how valid they are, but Savanah would be my choice given the commute from the alternatives.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you thought about bidding your own price on Priceline, we've gotten some fantastic deals from them.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 23, 2012)

KevJan said:


> Have you thought about bidding your own price on Priceline, we've gotten some fantastic deals from them.



Thats an interesting thought...I will have to look into the possibilities of times I could get...Although I probably don't want to fly a red eye....and from California that would probably bee anything leaving after 3pm....


----------



## May mom (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't recommend which option to take but I will tell you that a few years ago we did the Atlanta to Hilton Head drive and it was awful both ways.  There's traffic plus more traffic and the drive can be very tiring and tedius.  It may be doable in getting to Hilton Head, since you have the excitement of what's to come but on the way back, it's very draining.  That was my experience.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 23, 2012)

Go a day or two early and spend that time in Savannah - tons of history and great walking town!


----------



## cp73 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just booked my reservations...Today the price dropped to $418 round trip from Santa Ana, CA to Savanah...that was my preferred locations. I am happy with this... A lot better than $637 when I first posted. Thanks for all your help. I am going to post for more help...thanks


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 27, 2012)

cp73 said:


> I just booked my reservations...Today the price dropped to $418 round trip from Santa Ana, CA to Savanah...that was my preferred locations. I am happy with this... A lot better than $637 when I first posted. Thanks for all your help. I am going to post for more help...thanks



That's a great fare - congratulations!


----------

